# 3/28/04 New Pics



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

This is the redesigned 150. No more piranhas. It holds 4 festae and 1 grammodes. Used Neat Image on this pic and it seems to have really darkened it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im am speachless


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful: awesome fish and set-up









Great image quality as well!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet fish


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys! Now I just need to find a male festae for my female.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

yes it are nice fishes,
but your signature is scaring me


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Excellent. Quality tank set up, fish and photos.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

great pix. cool fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beautiful. Do the pairs sorta just stay at opposite ends of the tank or what?

have either produced fry yet? how long has each pair been together for?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I love that set up, man! Awesome fish!


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> beautiful. Do the pairs sorta just stay at opposite ends of the tank or what?
> 
> have either produced fry yet? how long has each pair been together for?


I don't have a pair of festae yet. I have one female that is about 6". I need to find a male that can defend himself against her. I have one smaller male in there now, but he spends most of his time hiding because she beats the crap out of him. I think if I could get a larger male things would go better. We'll see what happens.

The motas have been together for awhile, and have laid 4 batches of eggs I believe. All of them have hatched into good sized groups of fry, but the last batch was eaten by the previous batch that is still in with the parents.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats an assload of fry. What are you doing with the lot of em; feeders?


----------

